# Et vous, vous les avez collé où vos autocollants Apple?



## DarkPeDrO (9 Janvier 2009)

Yep'

Oui, vous savez bien! Ces autocollants qu'on trouve dans les boites des produits Apple, (souvent deux), vous les avez collé où? Ou peut-être que vous ne les avez pas collé du tout 

Voila, un sujet tout bête (en éspérant qu'il ne soit pas fermé ou déjà créé!)

Pour ma part, je ne les ai pas encore collé, je veux attendre le moment propice, et savoir exactement où le mettre!


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Oué ben tu sais ou tu peux te le mettre ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué ben tu sais ou tu peux te le mettre ?



ça va pas tarder...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué ben tu sais ou tu peux te le mettre ?



On The Ionf'?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> ça va pas tarder...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On The Ionf'?...



voilââââ


----------



## Chang (9 Janvier 2009)

ITI !!!


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Oué ben tu sais ou tu peux te le mettre ?



Fallait s'douter que quelqu'un lancerai le truc, en plus un modo, jte félicite pas 

Sinon pour être constructif, je l'ai collé à la place de la pomme de mon MB... c'est conceptuel, on se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi APPLE nous en refile tout le temps, il m'en reste 13 dans mon tiroir, je sais pas quoi en faire


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Moi je les jette, parce que sinon j'en aurais un carton complet.


----------



## globox3 (9 Janvier 2009)

Sur la porte d'entrée pour motiver les cambrioleurs


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

Moi je les envoie à Bassman.


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Moi je les jette, parce que sinon j'en aurais un carton complet.


C'est toi qui est en charge des achats informatique à l'hôpital St Anne ? On donne beaucoup de responsabilité aux internés maintenant 

Edit :



WebOliver a dit:


> Moi je les envoie à Bassman.



En plus ils sont plusieurs à cohabiter dans le même secteur hospitalier :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Sur la chtron du rapeux d'en face, pour lui jouer un remake de Guillaume Tell à la Kala'kov. :style:

_Qu'est ce que je fous là moa, ... ok je retournes ds KM._


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'en ai pas.

Je suis un laissé pour compte.


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Je vois qu'on observe ma fiche, mon intimité numérique, ma vie privé macgéenne, mon petit tralala virtuel


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi j'en ai pas.
> 
> Je suis un laissé pour compte.



Bah, si y'en a un au cul de ta safrane


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je vois qu'on observe ma fiche, mon intimité numérique, ma vie privé macgéenne, mon petit tralala virtuel



T'inquiète pas je viens de coller un de mes autocollant sur mon écran à l'endroit où se trouve tes infos perso 

Merde du coup jvois plus rien :rateau:

Edit :


Bassman a dit:


> Bah, si y'en a un au cul de ta safrane


Tiens mon voisin n'est donc pas le seul à arborer son amour pour la pomme au cul de sa voiture !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

Je les ai mangé.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> je veux attendre le moment propice, et savoir exactement où le mettre!


Tu fais bien, un impair est vite arrivé.


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Tiens mon voisin n'est donc pas le seul à arborer son amour pour la pomme au cul de sa voiture !



Nan, je connais même un picard qui s'en trimballe un au cul de sa Mondeo. 



			
				DarkPeDrO a dit:
			
		

> je veux attendre le moment propice



T'y penses même au toilettes ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu fais bien, un impair est vite arrivé.


Sur.
Vaut mieux pas se planter, ça se décolle pas comme un post-it.


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, je connais même un picard qui s'en trimballe un au cul de sa Mondeo.


Balance balance, je suis pas loin de la picardie, j'aurai qu'à coller les 12 qui me reste sur sa vitre arrière


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Sur.
> Vaut mieux pas se planter, ça se décolle pas comme un post-it.



Eh oui!
Un peut trop centré et hop, tu peux plus faire caca!


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Il parait qu'avec ce genre d'occlusion, on fait caca par la bouche avec le temps  

Pourtant les pommes empêchent la constipation ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi j'en ai pas.
> 
> Je suis un laissé pour compte.



T'as pas déjà un autocollant Super U sur la safrane?...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Nan, je connais même un picard qui s'en trimballe un au cul de sa Mondeo.



C'est vache de se moquer d'Alèm alors qu'il n'est pas là&#8230;

Pas joli-joli, ça&#8230;


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Sinon pour être constructif, je l'ai collé à la place de la pomme de mon MB... c'est *conceptuel*



Conceptuel ! :afraid:

Ah, ben m****, le concept n'est plus ce qu'il était


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

au fond du calbute, ça compte?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Conceptuel ! :afraid:
> 
> Ah, ben m****, le concept n'est plus ce qu'il était



C'est parce que tu en es resté au concept du cerveau - mais il y a aussi le concept du colon ou de l'anus...

C'est moins noble.
Mais c'est bien aussi.


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Conceptuel ! :afraid:
> 
> Ah, ben m****, le concept n'est plus ce qu'il était



Ah mais tu sais, dans conceptuel, y'a ceptuel...


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Conceptuel ! :afraid:
> 
> Ah, ben m****, le concept n'est plus ce qu'il était



_L'art conceptuel ne se soucie en apparence plus du savoir-faire de l'artiste ni même de l'idée qu'une &#339;uvre doit être « finie » car l'idée prime sur la réalisation..._

Tu vois peu importe le fond (même celui du calbut) du moment qu'il y a l'idée  (ou alors c'est la forme sur le fond ?)


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah mais tu sais, dans conceptuel, y'a ceptuel...



Heureusement, quand même 

Tiens, ça me remonte le moral :love:
Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> _L'art conceptuel ne se soucie en apparence plus du savoir-faire de l'artiste ni même de l'idée qu'une uvre doit être « finie » car l'idée prime sur la réalisation..._
> 
> Tu vois peu importe le fond (même celui du calbut) du moment qu'il y a l'idée  (ou alors c'est la forme sur le fond ?)



Pour ce qui est de la forme sur le fond, à propos de calbute, j'ai bien une idée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah mais tu sais, dans conceptuel, y'a ceptuel...



Immonde béotien!
Tu m'écures!


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la forme sur le fond, à propos de calbute, j'ai bien une idée...



Il me semble qu'on pourrait avoir la même, d'où l'utilité de le coller dans le slip, ça évite les taches :rateau:


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Immonde béotien!
> Tu m'écures!



Tu préfères peut être que je t'éviscère ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu préfères peut être que je t'éviscère ?



Viens viens viens...


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Tu préfères peut être que je t'éviscère ?





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Viens viens viens...



Les enfants, si vous continuez, je vous confisque les autocollants, merde hein !


----------



## jugnin (9 Janvier 2009)

> Ax6



Viens viens viens...


----------



## boodou (9 Janvier 2009)

&#8230; et je les colle tous dans un album, d'ailleurs il me manque le 2ème autocollant que j'ai échangé pour récupérer le 1er que j'avais perdu car je l'avais collé sur ma bagnole et qu'un salaud me l'a décollé pour me le chouraver non mais vraiment on vit dans un monde je vous dis pas depuis je fais des insomnies et je pisse au lit et les psys sont partagés que faire que dire rendez-moi mon sticker N°2 s'il vous plaît sinon je sors dehors et je tue des gens et ce serait mal tout ça pour un autocollant somme toute ce serait exagéré comme réaction oui mais voilà en même temps on nous les donne donc ils doivent avoir une certaine importance quoi merde donc je cherche sur ebay et rien de rien impossible de le racheter si on veut sur le site Apple idem et je marche dans les rues la nuit et je scrute les culs de bagnoles voir si j'en trouve pas un autocollant Pomme que je pourrais décoller comme le salaud qui me l'a fait salaud salaud salaud mon autocollant salaud si ça se trouve c'est l'un de vous qui me l'a volé alors que moi je suis gentil &#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Viens viens



_C'est une prière
viens viens
pas pour moi mon père
viens viens
reviens pour ma mère
viens viens
elle meurt de toiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii_


----------



## Ax6 (9 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> et je les colle tous dans un album, d'ailleurs il me manque le 2ème autocollant que j'ai échangé pour récupérer le 1er que j'avais perdu car je l'avais collé sur ma bagnole et qu'un salaud me l'a décollé pour me le chouraver non mais vraiment on vit dans un monde je vous dis pas depuis je fais des insomnies et je pisse au lit et les psys sont partagés que faire que dire rendez-moi mon sticker N°2 s'il vous plaît sinon je sors dehors et je tue des gens et ce serait mal tout ça pour un autocollant somme toute ce serait exagéré comme réaction oui mais voilà en même temps on nous les donne donc ils doivent avoir une certaine importance quoi merde donc je cherche sur ebay et rien de rien impossible de le racheter si on veut sur le site Apple idem et je marche dans les rues la nuit et je scrute les culs de bagnoles voir si j'en trouve pas un autocollant Pomme que je pourrais décoller comme le salaud qui me l'a fait salaud salaud salaud mon autocollant salaud si ça se trouve c'est l'un de vous qui me l'a volé alors que moi je suis gentil




Pleure pas, regarde ici, tu peux le remplacer ton n°2


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> _C'est une prière
> viens viens
> pas pour moi mon père
> viens viens
> ...



Je mets la musique et les images. 

[YOUTUBE]PnkJVL76dnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bassman (9 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Pleure pas, regarde ici, tu peux le remplacer ton n°2



La vache   des autocollants Apple designé par BioSS


----------



## jefrey (9 Janvier 2009)




----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

Pas une safrane©, ça ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (9 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, guiguilap s'est fait offrir une caisse...


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> et je les colle tous dans un album, d'ailleurs il me manque le 2ème autocollant que j'ai échangé pour récupérer le 1er que j'avais perdu car je l'avais collé sur ma bagnole et qu'un salaud me l'a décollé pour me le chouraver non mais vraiment on vit dans un monde je vous dis pas depuis je fais des insomnies et je pisse au lit et les psys sont partagés que faire que dire rendez-moi mon sticker N°2 s'il vous plaît sinon je sors dehors et je tue des gens et ce serait mal tout ça pour un autocollant somme toute ce serait exagéré comme réaction oui mais voilà en même temps on nous les donne donc ils doivent avoir une certaine importance quoi merde donc je cherche sur ebay et rien de rien impossible de le racheter si on veut sur le site Apple idem et je marche dans les rues la nuit et je scrute les culs de bagnoles voir si j'en trouve pas un autocollant Pomme que je pourrais décoller comme le salaud qui me l'a fait salaud salaud salaud mon autocollant salaud si ça se trouve c'est l'un de vous qui me l'a volé alors que moi je suis gentil



Tiens, un macuser type ! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Pas une safrane©, ça ?!...



Nan, c'est la simcamil Pigeot, avec les auto-collants tôt partôt !


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, guiguilap s'est fait offrir une caisse...



Par son pote Pierre-auvergne.


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tiens, guiguilap s'est fait offrir une caisse...





julrou 15 a dit:


> Par son pote Pierre-auvergne.


Bientôt un AP commun, dans le fil approprié...


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, c'est la simcamil Pigeot, avec les auto-collants tôt partôt !



Je le savais depuis longtemps, mon vieux P77
Il n'y a que toi et moi ici pour apprécier la classe d'une Simca 1000
Même dans un cadre bucolique

(qui, au fond, sied à ses petits chromes discrets. Toute en finesse et en douceur qu'elle était, la bougresse)


----------



## tirhum (9 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Yep'
> 
> Oui, vous savez bien! Ces autocollants qu'on trouve dans les boites des produits Apple, (souvent deux), vous les avez collé où? Ou peut-être que vous ne les avez pas collé du tout
> 
> ...


Hop !...
Hophop !...



_(oui, je m'ennuie)..._


----------



## pierre-auvergne (9 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Par son pote Pierre-auvergne.





tirhum a dit:


> Bientôt un AP commun, dans le fil approprié...







Bon. Sinon, je suis en pénurie de pommes. J'en ai mis partout. Sur le Trafic, la 206, la porte de la chambre, mon agenda, le casque de vélo, la porte des chiottes.... et ma bouteille de Biactol, puisque vous y tenez tant. :sleep:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Janvier 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon. Sinon, je suis en pénurie de pommes. J'en ai mis partout. Sur le Trafic, la 206, la porte de la chambre, mon agenda, le casque de vélo, la porte des chiottes.... :sleep:



Oui, mais ça c'est parce que tu n'as que des supports de m**** où tu gâches tes beaux autocollants

C'est bien fait

Alors que, hein, avec une Versailles 1957...


----------



## Amok (9 Janvier 2009)

Non : le mieux, c'est une Dauphine Gordini. La prochaine voiture de la pustule.




​


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Janvier 2009)

en lisant la page d'accueil du bar en diagonale (ben oui faut pas déconner non plus, c'est l'heure de l'apéro hein), j'ai d'abord lu : "*Et vous, vous les avez collé où vos crottes de nez..." *ce qui m'a laissé dubitatif ! "on touche le fond... de la narine" me dis je donc dans un premier temps... et puis finalement, non, hélas, ce fil est encore plus naze (humour !) que j'avais imaginé (imagiNEZ... re humour !)...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je le savais depuis longtemps, mon vieux P77
> Il n'y a que toi et moi ici pour apprécier la classe d'une Simca 1000
> Même dans un cadre bucolique
> 
> ...



Oui, hein, bon en même temps, moi, c'était plutôt celle ci, hein !


----------



## NED (12 Janvier 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Non : le mieux, c'est une Dauphine Gordini.



Yess ! je la préfère en bleue avec les rayures blanches. Mon pépé à courut les rallyes de corse et Montecarlo avec cette caisse...
Bon de là a mettre un sticker Apple dessus, c'est un peu sacrilège.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2009)

Façon "bandelettes de momie" (mais en un peu moins desséchée ) 




(Ça doit rappeler kekchose à un membre, cette toph )


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Façon "bandelettes de momie" (mais en un peu moins desséchée )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Par "membre", tu veux dire "membre de Macgé" ou "partie de l'anatomie masculine"?


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Par "membre", tu veux dire "membre de Macgé" ou "partie de l'anatomie masculine"?


 
Parce qu'il y a une différence ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a une différence ? :mouais:



Si tu ne considère pas faire partie de l'anatomie masculine, oui !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Janvier 2009)

C'est incroyable de voir comment mon beau topic est parti en sucette 
Voila qu'on se met à parler de zizi


----------



## Craquounette (12 Janvier 2009)

NounouilleVersionBlonde a dit:
			
		

> Parce qu'il y a une différence ? :mouais:


 
Che catzo ho detto!!! :rose:  




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si tu ne considère pas faire partie de l'anatomie masculine, oui !


 
C'est juste que je ne voyais pas vraiment la différence entre les membres mâles de MacG et l'objet pré-cité par Fab'Fab'


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Janvier 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> C'est juste que je ne voyais pas vraiment la différence entre les membres mâles de MacG et l'objet pré-cité par Fab'Fab'



Pourtant, il y en a une : l'âme, tournée vers les vérités intelligibles


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Pourtant, il y en a une : l'âme, tournée vers les vérités intelligibles


 
Et il faut tourner Lâam vers le murs pour qu'elle devienne inintelligible !
Voire muette.

Voire.


----------



## bolox (12 Janvier 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Yep'
> 
> Oui, vous savez bien! Ces autocollants qu'on trouve dans les boites des produits Apple, (souvent deux), vous les avez collé où? Ou peut-être que vous ne les avez pas collé du tout
> 
> ...



Sur ma SMART CABRIO


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2009)

'tain, un autocollant de bobo sur une caisse de frimeuse des beaux quartiers, tu cumules, dis-moi !


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et il faut tourner Lâam vers le murs pour qu'elle devienne inintelligible !
> Voire muette.
> 
> Voire.



Mais comment tu fais pour pour oublier à chaque fois les images et la musique ? 

Tu sais, ça compte ça

On ne sait jamais

La communication des émotions et l'émotion de la communication

Hein ?

Bon, je vous mets la musique

Et les images 

[youtube]P39mnMVaXJw&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai pô 
Mais j'ai eu, un temps, un sticker "Designed for Windows XP" collé sur mes chiottes  J'ai fini par l'enlever _à la demande de ma maman qui trouvait ça moche_ parce que c'était pas gentil pour les cabinets.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais comment tu fais pour pour oublier à chaque fois les images et la musique ?
> Bon, je vous mets la musique
> 
> Et les images
> ...



Quand j'étais malade mental, je rêvais souvent d'un duo avec Laam et Ted Bundy...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Mais comment tu fais pour pour oublier à chaque fois les images et la musique ?



Je ne les oublies pas, je les omets volontairement, pour laisser à chacun le soin de se générer ses propres images, sa propre musique à partir des mots.

Et puis, par ce que je ne peux m'empêcher d'assimiler le post systématique de liens vers des images qui ne sont pas de soi à une forme très "tendance" de paresse intellectuelle.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je ne les oublies pas, je les omets volontairement, pour laisser à chacun le soin de se générer ses propres images, sa propre musique à partir des mots.
> 
> Et puis, par ce que je ne peux m'empêcher d'assimiler le post systématique de liens vers des images qui ne sont pas de soi à une forme très "tendance" de paresse intellectuelle.



Ah oui ! C'est bien ça, cet appel à l'imagination créatrice 

Mais, heu, bon, en ce qui concerne Lâam, j'ai un peu de mal à générer des images 

(et je ne te parle pas des paroles et de la musique)


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Janvier 2009)

gna mis un autocollant sur le boitier de mon saxo :love:

je pourrais en mettre une sur ma guitare aussi


----------



## meskh (14 Janvier 2009)

J'ai bien essayé d'en coller un sur mon clavier mais un gens m'a dit qu'il ne voulait par voir de pub 

S'pèce d'inculte, c'est pas de la pub, c'est juste une pomme, coopérative fruitière, comme dirait Forest Gump


----------



## jugnin (14 Janvier 2009)

Bon. J'avoue que j'aime bien les coller sur les joues des personnes âgées.

Et j'en ai un sur mon cheval, aussi.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Janvier 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Bon. J'avoue que j'aime bien les coller sur les joues des personnes âgées.



Et tu t'en vantes !  

Je me souviens bien que j'en ai souffert quand j'étais vieux

Mes arrière-petits enfants (des bambins insouciants et primesautiers) venaient m'embrasser sur l'auto-collant 
Et ils n'arrêtaient pas de baver sur mon col de chemise


----------



## Lamégère (14 Janvier 2009)

Je l'ai mis sur le capot de ma cox comme ça j'ai une iCox...


----------



## plo0m (14 Janvier 2009)

J'en ai pas eu moi dans mon imac...


----------



## guizmo47 (14 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'en ai mis sur les flans de mon scooter... Mais depuis je me suis viandé quand même et un côté est tout râpé... Saloperie d'engin!!! Ça tient pas la route !!! Comme quoi Jobs n'est pas tout puissant:rateau:...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

guizmo47 a dit:


> Moi j'en ai mis sur les flans de mon scooter... Mais depuis je me suis viandé et un côté est tout râpé... Saloperie d'engin!!! Ca tient pas la route !!!









c'est ton scooter, ça ?


----------



## guizmo47 (14 Janvier 2009)

Non, mais ça me donne faim !!!!!
C'est l'heure j'y vais !
Miammmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## matou4 (16 Août 2009)

Moa ge nest pa de mac, sait koi dé auttocolends ? 

Kikouu ... MDR ^^LOL EXPTDRRRR ... XD // lollol !!??


/////////////////
Euh moi mes autoco ils sont dans leur boite d'origine avec le : "tout ce qui est mac" et "tout le reste" ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (16 Août 2009)

Bah, en fait, depuis que j'ai ouvert le topic et qu'il est parti en sucette (mais bon, c'est le bar donc ) je crois que je les ai perdus


----------



## doudou83 (17 Août 2009)

sur mes valises ! facile a repérer sur le tapis bagages à l'airport


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Août 2009)

Ah oui! Ça c'est une bonne idée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

Faut vraiment être le dernier des fin de race des corniauds mal branlés, pour vouloir que l'on sache que vous avez une bécane de chez Mac grâce à un pauv' autocollant de merde...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h37 ----------




matou4 a dit:


> Kikouu ... MDR ^^LOL EXPTDRRRR ... XD // lollol !!??



*TU ME REFAIS JAMAIS ÇA, ENFOIRÈ DE TÊTE DE NOEUD!!!*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (6 Septembre 2009)

Alala, il a pas changé ce naze 

C'est un forum, non? En plus, c'est un forum Mac... t'as vraiment pas de chance, toi


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> t'as vraiment pas de chance, toi



J'crois que toi non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Alala, il a pas changé ce naze
> 
> C'est un forum, non? En plus, c'est un forum Mac... t'as vraiment pas de chance, toi



[YOUTUBE]qk8qzq2BVrM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkPeDrO (7 Septembre 2009)

Désolé je tourne en 128K, ta vidéo (ou si c'est autre chose...) ne charge pas...


----------



## ezmac (12 Septembre 2009)

et si on les envoyaient chez monsieur Steve Ballmer.... l'autre jour il a fait semblant de pietiner un iphone..... des autocolants de la pomme j'en ai tant que je veux: j'ai un copain qui fait des affiches en vynile et dans les endroits ou il reste de la place il decoupe des pommes..,


----------



## jugnin (12 Septembre 2009)

ezmac a dit:


> des autocolants de la pomme j'en ai tant que je veux: j'ai un copain qui fait des affiches en vynile et dans les endroits ou il reste de la place il decoupe des pommes..,



Incroyable ! 

Mais ça nous dit pas où tu les mets.


----------



## ezmac (12 Septembre 2009)

ezmac a dit:


> et si on les envoyaient chez monsieur Steve Ballmer.... l'autre jour il a fait semblant de pietiner un iphone..... des autocolants de la pomme j'en ai tant que je veux: j'ai un copain qui fait des affiches en vynile et dans les endroits ou il reste de la place il decoupe des pommes..,




j'en donne à mes copains à chaque reunion  (kkda en espagnol) .... bon mais maintenant on m'arrete dans la rue ( un copain d'un copain qui va s'acheter un mac). avant c'était cool d'avoir une pomme su la part arrière de la voiture... mais j'en vois trop et j'ai enlevé la miène.

mais pour taquiner les utilsateurs win, je met sur la part basse des webs que je realise: made on a Mac.... best view with safari , et les logos des standards du webs. et je n'acepte pas de les suprimer.


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Incroyable !
> 
> Mais ça nous dit pas où tu les mets.




Le monsieur te dis qu'il les colle sur l'écran 




ezmac a dit:


> pour taquiner les utilsateurs win, je met sur la part basse des webs que je realise


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2009)

Et dire que certains font ça avec :


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Respect.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Et dire que certains font ça avec :
> 
> http://img.skitch.com/20090913-jxa34up4knxww3jd24c51jgwst.jpg



Alors, celui là, ou bien c'est un excellllllllllent client d'Apple (je vous dis pas le nombre de Mac qu'il a acheté :rateau, ou bien, c'est le pote à ezmac !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

Il est peut être tout simplement passablement con...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est peut être tout simplement passablement con...



On me dit dans l'oreillette que tu marques un point là...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

le dernier je l'avais collé sur la voiture de mon ex qui est allergique a  apple 

bizarrement 2 ans et demi apres notre divorce cet autocollant est toujours en  place et a chaque week-end en voyant sa voiture je me demande si je ne vais pas l'arracher un de ce quatre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> bizarrement 2 ans et demi apres notre divorce cet autocollant est toujours en  place ...



Ça doit être un grand sentimental... Si si, y'en a...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Au bout de 4 macs déjà je n'ai jamais touché à un seul des autocollants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2009)

Il doit y avoir chez moi aussi, un certain nombre d'autocollants qui traînent dans des pochettes au fond de mes tiroirs (même des pommes "arc en ciel")


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça doit être un grand sentimental... Si si, y'en a...



ou alors il a peur d'arracher la peinture métallique sur son cher bolide  


en tout cas , moi j'attends d'avoir une nouvelle titine pour y coller a coté d'une plaque  immatriculé d'un département  corse (si , si , je déconne pas , je n'y vis pas, et alors ? ) le dernier autocollant apple qui me reste en stock


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Au bout de 4 macs déjà je n'ai jamais touché à un seul des autocollants.



Y'en a bien certains, au bout de 4 autocollants, on a l'impression qu'ils n'ont jamais touché un Mac... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h58 ----------




kisbizz a dit:


> en tout cas , moi j'attends d'avoir une nouvelle titine pour y coller a coté d'une plaque  immatriculé d'un département  corse



:mouais:



> (si , si , je déconne pas , je n'y vis pas, et alors ? )



Alors, rien... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> en tout cas , moi j'attends d'avoir une nouvelle titine pour y coller a coté d'une plaque  immatriculé d'un département  corse (si , si , je déconne pas , je n'y vis pas, et alors ?



Bah oui, t'as oublié que PATOCHMAN, lui, est un pur Corse... c'est pas bien ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> ... un pur Corse...



Ça c'est une idée que je n'apprécie pas plus chez les Allemands que chez certains Corse ou autres encore... La pureté... :sick:




> c'est pas bien ça.



Oui... C'est très très très mal... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2009)

Et pour le reste des départements&#8230;


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Alors j'édite?


...


Non je préfère laisser comme ça: t'es un pur Corse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Alors j'édite?
> 
> 
> ...
> ...




:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: Ouais ouais...


----------



## kisbizz (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bah oui, t'as oublié que PATOCHMAN, lui, est un pur Corse... c'est pas bien ça.



on ne va pas refaire l'histoire mais la corse fut une fois un'ile italienne  ....
en tout cas moi je ne me sens pas alsacienne :rateau:

le voilà du comment


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

kisbizz a dit:


> on ne va pas refaire l'histoire mais la corse fut une fois un'ile italienne  ....



Même pas... Partiellement sous la domination de l'office de Saint Georges... L'équivalent d'une multinationale actuelle... Domination qui se limitait d'ailleurs aux côtes, où on pouvait exporter les productions locales... Pour l'intérieur, les génois se contentaient de jeux politiques pour entretenir les luttes entre seigneurs locaux et ainsi avoir la paix pour commercer tranquillement... :sleep:

L'Italie Mussolinienne a bien tenté une domination sous la coupe des Allemands (Faut pas rigoler, on connait la légendaire efficacité Italienne de cette époque ) et aussi un rapprochement pan-Italien avec les "frères Corses" (petite caricature locale du pan-Germanisme Hitlérien)... Inutile de vous dire que les "frères" en question les ont royalement envoyés se faire mettre...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Inutile de vous dire que les "frères" en question les ont royalement envoyés se faire mettre...



C'est ce que je disais: un pur Corse...



PS: Moi aussi je peux bailler...
:sleep:




(Et ce sera encore pire quand j'aurais grandis, rappeles-toi  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> PS: Moi aussi je peux bailler...
> :sleep:



Continue... Ça me fera une extraction d'air dans le bureau... Il commence à y avoir une nuage de fumée comme t'as pas idée... 

Tu aimes les Lucky® ?...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Non.


Et Toi, les Ray-Ban?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> (Et ce sera encore pire quand j'aurais grandis, rappeles-toi  )




Je suis en train de recharger... Tu vas voir, je vais te la ralentir la croissance...   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Non.
> 
> 
> Et Toi, les Ray-Ban?



Putain! Toumaï avait un fils et elle ne nous avait pas prévenus de son inscription... :mouais:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Septembre 2009)

Imbécile.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Imbécile.




Service!


----------

